# where can I buy a 18' lambskin/sheepskin roller sleeve



## steve lepus (Nov 16, 2010)

I only do high end work. Mostly eggshells and satins. Have to use lambskin to keep the damn hairs off the wall. Would love to find out where or if I can buy 18' roller sleeves/ lambskins. If anyone knows it would be much appreciated. Thanks my first post. I can be reached at [email protected]. 
No the link is not a joke. Long story. Thanks Again for any help you can provide.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

look up an online store. should take you around 5 mins to order as many as you need


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

steve lepus said:


> I only do high end work. .


I figure you would know this by now high ender.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

My local stores carry them, look around online and you should find them rather easily. Here is the first and only link I looked at after googling it. http://www.discountpaint.net/store/product.php?productid=12727 There are many more options. Just google it.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

18'......that says 18 foot.? Dont know where you get them


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Roadog said:


> 18'......that says 18 foot.? Dont know where you get them


lol, I missed that, me either then.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That would be a large roller! 18' footeeeeeer


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> That would be a large roller! 18' footeeeeeer


I can probably get you a 63" cover... that would be the best I can do. No promises.


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

home depot? great first post by the way


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

steve lepus said:


> I only do high end work. Mostly eggshells and satins. Have to use lambskin to keep the damn hairs off the wall. Would love to find out where or if I can buy 18' roller sleeves/ lambskins. If anyone knows it would be much appreciated. Thanks my first post. I can be reached at [email protected].
> No the link is not a joke. Long story. Thanks Again for any help you can provide.


Pro roller makes a dripless white cover which doesnt leave fuzzies behind. They make them in 18, 14, and 9 inch. They are very good. If you do use regular roller covers tape them up and pull the fuzzies off.


----------

